# Hamilton Ontario June 25th, 2022



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2022)

On June 25th the Canadian Warplane Hertage Museum hosted their annual open house. A few visiting aircraft also attended. With the Lancaster not flyable she was left inside along with the MAM Spifire that had some kind of issue that required removing the seat to get at. Also left inside and not photographed was the MAM P-39. I always pump myself up for this event and come away disappointed every year. Far too much ramp trash ( people) on the airside of the fence, aircraft not situated with photograpers in mind and they charge more than most air shows. Every year I come away saying I will not go again.......



















































Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 19, 2022)

My long time friend, brother from another mother, and I solved much of the airshow picture taking interference by sending off to an international press reporter organization for press I.D. cards. We would go to the show on Friday, the press day, and get unobstructed photos. That would leave only those acft that flew in Sat. morning. One memorable occurance was a Friday before the show we were photoing the incoming planes when an F-117 came in, the first we had seen. It did not fly during the show, so it was great getting airborne shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2022)

Good shots Jeff. Beware jet blast on the last one. Hope the Chipmunk (?) was tied down.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Good shots Jeff. Beware jet blast on the last one. Hope the Chipmunk (?) was tied down.


10-4 on the Chippie. Keen Eyed Andy on the job.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------

